
Early Stage: Do you build fast or correct? - revanish
I&#x27;m having a disagreement with my co-founder. He wants to build our software using best practices which will double the time needed to build the MVP. I don&#x27;t disagree with best practices but i&#x27;d rather go back and do them once we have a prototype we can present to customers&#x2F;investors. It&#x27;s not that best practices take longer to implement but rather we are experimenting and learning them as we go.<p>1) When you were first creating your prototype&#x2F;MVP did you use best practices or did you do things wrong to go faster?<p>2) How did this impact your startup later on?
======
0xkd
If you don't have a product yet, following "best practises" is not a good use
of time, especially if there's no consumer facing impact and if it takes you
twice as long to do it. Unless you are developing niche hardware or safety
critical products, your first release must be quick. Time is the most valuable
asset you have, don't waste it on formatting/linting/CI-CD at this stage. An
early release puts your product in the market and allows you to get feedback
from that point, which is quite valuable to an early stage startup.

